# Christmas Truce Letter Written by Soldier in 1914 World War I



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2014)

To his mother, see full article and video here...http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ball-match-through-soldiers-eyes-9942929.html




> A First World War soldier’s account of the Christmas truce of 1914 has been released for the first time, chronicling “one of the most extraordinary sights anyone has ever seen”.Captain A D Chater was serving with the 2nd Battalion Gordon Highlanders when peace came briefly to the English and German trenches on the Western Front.
> 
> 
> His letter to his “dearest mother”, describing the famous moment former enemies risked their lives to walk out into no-man’s land to wish each other a happy Christmas and play football, has been released by Royal Mail with his family’s permission.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

What an extraordinary story SB...and one that just goes to show tht the hatred for the 'enemy' doesn't always lie within the hearts of the soldier, but only his master...


----------

